
The entire front page is nytimes.com - rexarex
Okay, what’s going on here? It’s great content, sure, but this happening by chanceis highly improbable.<p>*most of it since refreshing
======
dang
Random processes inevitably produce strings of events that seem anything but
random to us human pattern-matchers. This is well known.

See also
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18766079](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18766079).

------
makecheck
Make sure you don’t accidentally click a domain or you will see a page that
lists only stories from the domain that you clicked (e.g. "from?site=..." in
the URL).

